# what kind of sand are you guys using??



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

what kind of sand are you guys usingwhere do you buy it how much a bag etc thanks for any info !!! pros and cons???


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I used play sand from menards. It was around $7 for a 40lb bag i think.

I found a lot of sand in my filters, but it doesnt really matter on a canister that sucks it through the mech before the pump. I'm sure its not good for HOBs though. It takes most of a day to rinse out enough for a 125g.

I think the maintenance is a bit more on the sand than it is with gravel. You have to stir it every couple water changes or else it gets some nasty black pockets in it. You have to be careful how you aim your pumps or else you get bare spots on the bottom of your tank.

My cons seemed to love the regular sand. I didnt really have to worry about feeding the fry. The parents would just fan the sand and the little shitters would eat the food bits that came out. That was pretty cool to watch.

I like my Tahitian moon way more. But its just stupid expensive.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I used to use play sand and it worked fine. I have since switched my tank over 2 actual creek rock from a local creek. It is a really fine gravel that has a natural color, works like sand(waste sits on top, and does not get sucked up in the siphon. If you have a local creek I would recommend it....it looks SWEET! Hell you could probably pay some kid $10 bucks to collect it for ya.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Home depot play sand that cost about 5$ for 40lbs. Ive heard pool filter sand works well too.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I use silica sand. Only thing I didn't like was reading the warning label on the bad saying that if inhaled could cause cancer, so I used a mask when setting it up in my tank. Anyone else use this?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I use Tahitian moon sand in one tank and play sand in another.. Tahitian moon sand is kinda expensive but play sand was like 7 bucks a bag


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

for comparison it cost about $15 to do play sand in my 90 gal and about $80 to do tahitian moon sand in my 75 gallon same foot print.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I would definetly go with the Pool sand....
it was the easiest to clean IMO.

and its cheap and looks fairly nice.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I am using pool filter sand and it's great. I picked up 100lbs for $16 at a local pool supply store. I just put some live plants in it, so we will see how they work in there.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

I use pool filter sand as well. Although it’s generally cleaner than play sand I would still rinse the hell out of it. I had a hard time finding it though- I guess sand filters are less common for pools now? The down side to sand is that you will almost guarantee have a crater on the sand bed if you are running power heads- I have to set my PH angled slightly up in a 24" tall tank to keep the sandstorm to a minimum!


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Pool filter sand is the way to go...Also if your gonna do plants, it works great for that to...My tank grew everything i planted until my rhom decided to redecorate at night...


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

For plants dont waist your time on pool filter sand, Use Flourite Black Sand


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

mtuttle02 said:


> I use pool filter sand as well. Although it's generally cleaner than play sand I would still rinse the hell out of it. I had a hard time finding it though- I guess sand filters are less common for pools now? The down side to sand is that you will almost guarantee have a crater on the sand bed if you are running power heads- I have to set my PH angled slightly up in a 24" tall tank to keep the sandstorm to a minimum!


Where exactly is Your Powerhead located that its doing that ?
and its definetly not good to have any Sand Kicked up .. any of that Gets in Your Filter motor
and Kiss it Goodbye !

Trust me lots of people i have known have accidentally done that.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

CrazeeJon said:


> Where exactly is Your Powerhead located that its doing that ?
> and its definetly not good to have any Sand Kicked up .. any of that Gets in Your Filter motor
> and Kiss it Goodbye !
> 
> Trust me lots of people i have known have accidentally done that.


Its about 3/4 from the top blowing straight across the tank- It doesn't blow the sand like crazy but over a week or so there is a visible crater. My tanks drilled with wetdry so if any sand were to ever get into the overflows I wouldn't have problems.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I just changed from gravel to pool filter sand a few weeks ago and so far so good

It's heavier than play sand and doesnt kick up much


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I use quickcrete silica sand from home depot or lowes 5 bucks for 50 lbs but it has to be medium or large grade the fine is just to fine it is a almost white looks really good.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

mtuttle02 said:


> Where exactly is Your Powerhead located that its doing that ?
> and its definetly not good to have any Sand Kicked up .. any of that Gets in Your Filter motor
> and Kiss it Goodbye !
> 
> Trust me lots of people i have known have accidentally done that.


Its about 3/4 from the top blowing straight across the tank- It doesn't blow the sand like crazy but over a week or so there is a visible crater. My tanks drilled with wetdry so if any sand were to ever get into the overflows I wouldn't have problems.
[/quote]

Nice .. I have a Wet/Dry on my 90 Gallon with pool sand.
Im thinking about changing my 50 to Pool sand


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Pacific White Sand substrate- Nice looking and brings out the color in my P's really well. Kinda gets a greyish tinge to it when it needs to be vac'd which is kinda handy I guess. I love that it's easy to plant but crappy as unless you got a lot of it when you do water changes you have to replant your tank a bit. Other than that though no real negatives as it's nice to look at and easy and simple to maintain and replace around your tank. I guess another disadvantage to some is that it's like 20 bucks for a big bag but a hundred bucks worth covered 5 tanks for me so not too hard on the pockets.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=184587

Thats my post on sand, the pool filter sand is the best imo. just my 2 cents..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> For plants dont waist your time on pool filter sand, Use Flourite Black Sand


plants will grow just fine in silica sand, its completely inert... i dont get why people claim that you have to go out and drop a hundred bucks on plant substrate, couple hundred on pressurized co2, and even more on lighting just to grow plants. there are some amazing low tech tanks out there and i've seen plenty of high tech setups with PFS.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Your right you dont, but im able to make 40 dollars every other week in just trimmings, can you say that about your low/slow tech tank ?

edit* Every other week


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> You right you dont, but i make 40 dollars with out even trying every week in just trimmings, can you say that about your low/slow tech tank ?


what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Well with the sand i was talking about the plants are capable of getting nutrients from there rootss which cuts back on doseing, New growth is always good isnt it ? You can plant other aquariums or turn a profit off of it ! Just a personal preference if you like white silica look by all means stick with it.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i just swapped my 75 gallon over to silica sand... the sample they had in the store was much darker than the stuff i ended up with, the sample was similar in color to play sand and the stuff i have is almost white under my lights. i'm not a big fan of the look right now, but it'll get better as it ages and as i add stuff to it... what i am a big fan of is the fact that it has larger grains than play sand and is more uniform in size so it doesn't compact as much, it is also inert, really easy to work with, and really easy on the wallet... i paid 7 bucks for a 100 pound bag.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah thats nice, considering im about to shell out around 200 just for gravel for my 125.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm using lake Erie beach sand.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> I'm using lake Erie beach sand.


in the mac tank, right? that stuff looks great...


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

What thickness / calibration is your silica sand? My dad has a company and they have LOTs of sand(quite a few different types, damn construction) They have silica sand but its VERY fine...if you would know the thickness of the sand that would be great!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i used granusil 4030, its #40... it may seem kind of fine, but all the grains are uniform in size, whereas with play sand, some of the grains will seem larger but most of it is very fine with a lot of dust


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

I am using pool filter sand. It comes in 50 pound bags for around $8 each from Pool City. I have 150 pounds of sand in my tank. It is coarser than the Estes black sand I had previously and it doesn't clog up my pumps.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

joedizzlempls said:


> I'm using lake Erie beach sand.


in the mac tank, right? that stuff looks great...
[/quote]
Thanks
Yeah, in my Mac tank.
There are better looking substrates but different is nice sometimes.


----------

